# 4 way active build SoundLogic-ATMA



## SoundLogic (Oct 31, 2010)

So here is the plan for my latest project

Components being used on the driver front

LCY130 Ribbon Tweeters For the Highs
SEAS Prestige line MCA15RCY H1262 Coated Paper Midrange
BEYMA 10BR60 Woofer
2 x Hertz DS300 Subwoofers

On the electronics front I will be using

NAD c355bee As the pre amp and the power amp for the high section

Ebtech Line level shifter ,to convert -10dbv to +4Dbu

2 x DBX 234XL Pro Crossovers

2 x Crown XLS 1000 ,one for the right mid and woofer and one for the left mid and woofer.Vertically Bi amping the midrange and the mid woofer sections

1 x Crown XLS 1500 for powering 4 Hertz DS300 in Two Cabs (Stereo Subs ) in Sealed Isobaric Configuration.


Project Name

SoundLogic - ATMA

All components have been collected.

Now on to the build phase , will put up pictures of the components soon and follow up with the build once I get down to it

I would really appreciate ideas on loading the Midrange and its cabinet design and treatment.I am think of using Troels approach as in his Cyclops speakers , using an aperiodic enclosure.

The Subs that I am using, el cheapo Hertz are Car subs yes,but I have tried them using Isobaric config ,they sound quite musical ! dont go very low tho however coupling them in push pull clamshell isobaric seems to impart a steroidal amount of crunch to their performance!

Hoping to put up pictures soon as i get on with the build .

All drivers will be in their own modular enclosures that sit on top of each other , 75lts for the subs,38 for the mid bass, aperiodic for the mids and maybe a turned wood sphere for the Lcy130.
A little confused as how to integrate or what to do with the baffle and the baffle step.
I am thinking of crossing the Beyma at around 800 Hz ,the baffle is 16 inches ,cant seem to wrap my head around what the frequency response would pan out to. I would appreciate some help in figuring out the ideal baffle sizes for the mids and mid woofers Xo frequencies are as follows
Mid bass-800hz
Mids - 2500hz

The construction will be as usual overbuilt for the application ,if there is ever such a thing  ,using marine grade ply 3/4 inch and 3/4 inch mdf in a sandwich with ply on the inside.Bracing will be shelf type and made from 3/4 inch mdf , lined with bitumen felt/sheets , deflex panels and felt wherever needed. I am thinking of damping the baffles with cork and then felt to the height of the driver frame in order to achieve counter sinking , any experience using damped baffles ? According to Dickason they make a difference , cant seem to find too many around tho I wonder why.

Any experience using the above mentioned drivers?

Considering I am using a high order XO slope 24db/oct what would be the ideal time alignment method , will there be too many phase issues ? any help would be much appreciated!

I hope I am not overlooking anything! :yikes:


So much for my first post Oh yeah 

Hi! :bigsmile:


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

welcome to the shack.

I've never built anything active, and unfortunately have no experience with those drivers, so my input and advice may be limited. I may have some advice on the enclosures however.

As for right now the NFL is calling me, so I must watch football, eat, drink, and be merry.

look foward to this project, good luck!

Just out of curiosity, is this your first build? It seems expensive for a first build. By the way you explained it, you sound relatively experienced.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

"So here is the plan for my latest project"

Just re-read your post. Your obviously experienced. Good luck.


----------

